# New and improved outdoor lizard enclosure! (Pic heavy)



## MathewB (Nov 4, 2011)

Over the weekend (last weekend) me and my Dad transformed my outdoor lizard pit/enclosure. You can see the before pics here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/keeping-eastern-beardies-others-164300/ (Post 12)

Here is the improved one






And the residents...

Possibly gravid female Cunningham





Male Cunningham




Group Shot!


----------



## miss2 (Nov 4, 2011)

well done


----------



## MathewB (Nov 4, 2011)

miss2 said:


> well done



Thanks I'm really happy with it, so are they haha


----------

